# كيف تصنع شامبو شعر



## الاسكندرالكبير (18 أكتوبر 2010)

:84:طريقة عمل شامـبـــــــــــــــــــو للـشــعــر Shampoo


أولا: المكونات المطلوبة لعمل 4 لتر من الشامبو.
لاحظ . أنه يمكن قسمة أو مضاعفة هذه الكميات للحصول علي الكمية المطلوبة من الشامبو.

1- 500 جرام تكسابون (مادة جيلاتينية بيضاء شحيحة الذوبان في الماء ) .
2- 370 جرام K.D  (Coconut di ethanol amine) مادة لونها أصفر.
3- 10 جرام حمض الستريك (مادة حافظة) مادة صلبة بيضاء اللون .
4- 1 جرام لون (يذاب أولا في حوالي 5 مللي ماء).
5- 10 جرام رائحة عطرية من النوع المائي .
6- مــاء نقي (يفضل مقطر) يكمل إلي 4 لتر أي حوالي 3 لتر تقريبا.

ثانيا: طريقة العمل. 

1- ضع كمية الماء (3 لتر) بعد غليه في وعاء يفضل أن يكون أبيض وواسع.
2- ضع التكسابون في هذا الماء المغلي حيث هذه السخونة تساعد في ذوبانه ثم قلب ببطء وفي إتجاه واحد حتي تمام الذوبان وإحذر حدوث فقاعات (رغـوة) ويمكنك تركه لمدة ساعة أوساعتيـن في الماء حتي يذوب من تلقاء نفسـه.
3- ضع K.D علي محلول التكسابون ببطء مع التقليب حتي تمام الإمتزاج ولاحظ أن الأمـتـزاج هذا يحدث بعد فتـرة من التقليب مكوننا الشامبو.
4- بعد ذلك تضع حمض الستريك وتقلب جيدا حتي يذوب ومن الممكـن إضافة حوالي 1 مللي من الفورمالين لحفظ المنتج لفترة طويلة.
5- ضع اللون بعد إذابته في الماء وكذلك ضع العطر مع التقليب الجيد حتي يمتزجوا جيدا وينتشروا في الشامبو.
6- يعبأ المنتج في عبوات مناسبة بعد أن يبرد تماما إذا كان ما زال ساخن.



ثالثا: بعض الإضافات الهامة التي تضاف إلي الشامبوحسب الرغبة للتحسيـن ورفع مستوي المنتج.

1- 40 مللي جلســــــــــريـن طبي ........ويعمل كمرطب.
2- 50:25 مللي مـــاء بلسم ويقلب جيدا ........ويعمل كمادة مطرية.
3- 10 مللي كحول أيزوبروبيلي ........ يستخدم كعلاج ضد القشرة.
4- يمكـن إضافة 10 مللي من زيت الزيتون أو الجرجير أو أي نوع أخر ولكـن بعد إذابة الزيت أولا في حوالي 50 مللي من مادة مونو(أحادي)بروبلين جليكول ثم يخلط جيدا مع الشامبو .
5- البعض يضيف كلوريد أمنيوم المعروف بملح الشامبو (حوالي 10جرام) وذلك للـزيادة من قوام الشامبو وهذا لا يفضل إلا إذا كان المنتج ذو قوام ضعيف جدا وهذا يكون مترتب علي عدم إلتزام المصنع بالنسب المعطاه من المكونات أو عدم كفائته وخبرته في صناعة الشامبو .
6- ويمكن حل مشكلة القوام هذه بإضافة 10 جرام كلوريد صوديوم (ملح الطعام) جزء جزء مع التقليب حتي يعطي القوام المناسب وهنا توقف إضافته ولكن إحذر لو زاد يؤدي إلي جفاف الشعر لذلك لا يفضل إستخدامه.
7- يمكـن وضع 20 جرام من سوربات البوتاسيوم إذا توفرت كمادة حافظة بالإضاف إلي حمض الستريك الذي يعمل كمنظم (Buffer) لـpH أكثر منه كمادة حافظة .
8- يمكن خلط الشامبو الناتج بالبلسم (سبق شرح طريقة عمله) ليعطي شامبو وبلسم 2X 1.


مع تحياتي كيميائي أحمد الحسن​Chemist AHMAD ​


----------



## alaziez.alhakiem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لكم ​


----------



## ننهوند (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية بس بظن هي الخلطة لأستاذنا الكريم نادر الزغل
يا ريت تبيان هذا


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

هل تستطيع تحديد كم تتكلف صناعة اللتر تقريبا يا باشمهندس
و شكرا


----------



## موسى عوض (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## مثنى 77 (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور ممكن تركيبه تنعم الشعر تركيبه رائعه


----------



## احمد بهجت م (2 يناير 2011)

الى الأخ الاسكندر الكبير شكراٌ على صيغة الشامبو 
هل لديك صيغة وطريقة تصنيع مزيل الشعر . حسب معلوماتي هو عبارة عن سكر + حمض الليمون 
ولكن هل لديك معلومات أكثر مشكور


----------



## كرم جمال عبده (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (21 يناير 2011)

ممتازززززززززز
بس منين نجيب المكونات دي من فضلك
وياريت مع الاسعار ضروري انا بالقاهرة


----------



## رامه (29 يناير 2011)

مشكور بس من وين احصل علي المكونات


----------



## نادر السباعي (20 فبراير 2011)

والله استفدت كتيييير مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## roo7habebe (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووور بش مهندس بس مفيش طريقة اسه من كدا
والمواد ى بتباع فين اصلا
تقبل مرورى 
جزاك الله الف خيراا


----------



## هشام بلاسى (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اثيرالعرب (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الطرح الجميل


----------



## rami_m_ra (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goky_8 (20 فبراير 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## احمد ياسين1 (5 أغسطس 2013)

*كيف اثخن الشامبو*

السلام عليكم 
انا لدي مصنع للشامبو وكني لست بكيميائي وانتج لشامبو ومواد التنظيف
ارجو الافادة في موضوع تثخين الشامبو حتى يصل الى قوام يشبه قوام الكريم 
فهو الطلوب عندنا ويكون سعر الكلفة رخيصة وماذا يوئثر زيادة الملح على الشعر
وهل يمكن صنع الشامبو بدون كمبرلان
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

